# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lịch Hồng Kông giá rẻ

## sale1dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch Hồng Kông – Disney
(Chương trình: 4 ngày / 3 đêm -> Máy bay Vietnam Airlines)
 Nhiều người gọi Hồng Kông là “thành phố không bao giờ ngủ”. Hồng Kông như một ống kính vạn hoa về văn hóa và màu sắc không ngừng thay đổi.
NGÀY 1: Hà Nội – Hồng Kông            (Ăn: Trưa MB, Chiều)
08h00’: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa đi sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay VN 790 lúc11h05’ đi Hồng Kông. 14h55’: Đến sân bay Hồng Kông xe và HDV địa phương đón quý khách về khách sạnnhận phòng. Sau khi ăn tối tại nhà hàngHàn Quốc - BBQ, tự do tham quan thành phố, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạnStanford *** hoặc tương đương
NGÀY 2: Hồng Kông huyền bí                               (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)
Sau bữa sáng, quý khách thăm quan Vịnh Nước Cạn Repulse Bay, Trung tâm bàn giao Hồng Kông, Quảng trường Golden Bauhina, đền Wong Tai Sin. Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng nổi Jumbo. Chiều quý khách tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và Trung tâm thương mại. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 3: Hồng Kông – Disney                                (Ăn: Sáng, Chiều)                     
Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách đi thăm Công viên Hồng Kông Diney Land -được xây dựng theo mô hình của Công viên Disney Land tại Hoa Kỳ.Quý khách tự do thăm quan và và tham gia các trò chơi: ngồi đĩa bay lên xuống cùng các trò chơi mạo hiểm có cảm giác mạnh khác như: trượt nước, tàu hoả uốn lượn trên không... Đoàn tự do ăn trưa. Chiều về nhà hàng ăn tối, tự do mua sắm tại các Trung tâm thương mại, Khu chợ Các quý Bà, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 4: Hồng Kông - Hà Nội        (Ăn: S, Trưa MB)
Quý khách tự do mua sắm trước khi đáp chuyến bay VN 791 lúc14h55’ về Hà Nội. 15h55’: Đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay - kết thúc chuyến đi.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH : 589 USD
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 16 khách)
Khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ để được ghép đoàn.
* Bao gồm:
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN - HKG - HAN (bay Hãng hàng không Quốc gia Việt Nam).
            - Lệ phí sân bay quốc tế, phụ thu nhiên liệu HK. Lệ phí visa HKG
- Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02ng ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3ng ười/phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo ch ư ơng trình, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một (bao gồm vào Công viên Disney Land
- Ph ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe du lịch máy lạnh đời mới.
- H ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch toàn cầu AIG mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.
* Không bao gồm:
- Phí làm hộ chiếu, chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT.
* Ghi chú:                       
 - Khách đi bằng hộ chiếu, trẻ em có hộ chiếu riêng hoặc chung cùng bố, mẹ còn hạn trên 6 th
- Quý khách cần nộp 02 ảnh 4x6, 02 bản photo hộ chiếu (mặt có dán ảnh) để làm Visa, nộp trước               ngày khởi hành ít nhất 05 ngày.
 - Trẻ em dư ới 2 tuổi thu 40% 2 - d ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour
                (ngủ cùng ng ười lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng ười lớn.
 - Nếu đoàn nghỉ đêm tại hồngkông vào tối thứ 7 & CN thu thêm 10$ /khách/đêm
 - Gía trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế
  - Gía trên áp dụng cho đoàn khởi hành từ Hà Nội - Đoàn 15 ng ười lớn mới có HDV Việt Nam theo đoàn.
- Nếu quý khách đi bằng hộ chiếu công vụ thì phải có Quyết định cử đi công tác và xin công hàm và vẫn phải xin cấp visa Hồng Kông.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
VP: Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư  - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline: 0986 416 286 – Mr Huy
Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home 

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------

